

Tell HN: Anyone need an inexpensive Rails dev for quick work? - jmonegro

I'm a college student looking to earn a bit of extra cash. Cost of living where I live is relatively low, so I'm pretty affordable for small projects.<p>Lately I've done:<p>http://codr.cc
http://365.io (not my design)
http://jrn.al (not my design, work in progress)
http://wrttn.in<p>I could definitely help you with your MVP or early prototypes, but cannot take in heavy load/heavily complex work since I still have to prioritize school.<p>You can e-mail me at jmonegro@gmail.com if you're interested and we can work something out!
======
dawson
I've sent you an email.

